# Tomas....(played in Profane Sass and Damn Girl)



## bryanpaul (Sep 7, 2012)

i never met this person......and i dont know much about him.........but it came to my attention that he is dead............i really like the music this kid made and listen to it alot............. it might not be my place, but i thought i would make this thread so maybe folks could share a story or memory...or...in case someone who knew him didnt know........RIP


----------



## bryanpaul (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## nameless (Sep 7, 2012)

the mando player?


----------



## bryanpaul (Sep 7, 2012)

nameless said:


> the mando player?


yeah


----------



## nameless (Sep 7, 2012)

shitty..how'd he go out?


----------



## bryanpaul (Sep 7, 2012)

nameless said:


> shitty..how'd he go out?


i dont know... i just have seen some "RIP" things on the internet.....been a few days and noone on here made a post about him so i figgerd i ought to......... that dude rocked out and i listen to their shit alot........this might not make any sense, but i get real hurt up when hearing about street kids/buskers/travelers...etc dying..........can be be hard livin out there.....stay safe kids!..........and listen to profane sass!!!!!


----------



## iSTEVEi (Sep 7, 2012)

Just had a quick look on their facebook page and saw a post saying that he was found dead on/near the tracks.


----------



## Everymanalion (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Chewbacka (Sep 8, 2012)

This is really sad shit....just found out myself. Pretty sure they had some big shit coming up. Here is a link to the story.

http://www.parkrecord.com/ci_21492647/profane-sass-musician-arrested-park-city-dies-fall


----------



## Gudj (Sep 9, 2012)

Bummer.


----------



## EaznaZ (Sep 9, 2012)

he was really awesome. type of person that sticks in yohr mind, and im not just saying thaat because hes gone. I didnt know him super well but profane sass stayed at a punk housee I was living in for a while, and I ran i to him in a couple of other places, he was always friendly and uplifting, andI love their music. thanks for posting that link Chewbaca. Ive been wondering if be was hopping alone or not, gettkng on or off, or just fell while riding. 

My sis met him briefly, but shd remembers a story where Tomas went to break up a fight, being so big and tall he seemed likd a good person to do it. He pulled a rubber duckie out of his overalls, and squeezed it. broke up the fight with laughter. awesome.

...listening to profane sass today. its strange heading the voice of someone you wont see again.


----------



## katiehabits (Sep 12, 2012)

I found out on the fourth of this month that Tomas had died a few days before. This is what I know happened from talking to mutual friends. 
Him and his brother were takeing two kids on their first train from Philly to Baltimore. The kids were ridding the clean side of a grainer and they were rideing dirty face. Just outside of Philly he went to go check on the kids. He never came back. They found his body by the tracks a day later. 
I'm going to miss him.


----------



## torn (Sep 28, 2012)

i knew this band through helping to set them up shows in bmore.


----------



## suzie fox (Sep 29, 2012)

This is truly a tradgedy...Tomas will be missed but fortunately can live on through his music. Whenever I'm feelin badly, I remember his advice, "if you are grumpy well dont yell at me, I will tell you exactly what I think you fuckin need: to get yourself a fuckin chocolate bar...get one for me"

Thanks a million, man!


----------



## androsapien (Oct 11, 2012)

glad i got to peep these fine players in nola b4 he went. missin lil kiwi on the banjo too.


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Jan 5, 2013)

EaznaZ said:


> he was really awesome. type of person that sticks in yohr mind, and im not just saying thaat because hes gone. I didnt know him super well but profane sass stayed at a punk housee I was living in for a while, and I ran i to him in a couple of other places, he was always friendly and uplifting, andI love their music. thanks for posting that link Chewbaca. Ive been wondering if be was hopping alone or not, gettkng on or off, or just fell while riding.
> 
> My sis met him briefly, but shd remembers a story where Tomas went to break up a fight, being so big and tall he seemed likd a good person to do it. He pulled a rubber duckie out of his overalls, and squeezed it. broke up the fight with laughter. awesome.
> 
> ...listening to profane sass today. its strange heading the voice of someone you wont see again.



That story you told sums his attitude up well. There was a HUGE memorial held outside of Portland at his folks place. I swear like 200 people showed up for three days of celebrating his life with music, moonshine, and memories. Fucking beautiful


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Jan 12, 2013)

Toe was my homie. I was at his memorial. however. I do not feel that there was nearly 200 people there. I as well don't think that was his family's property. correct me if I'm wrong. before this, my band, and profane sass did a pretty extensive tour, and about 3-4 days after we last saw Tomas in portland, me. we were getting onto grainers in montpelier, vt when we got a call from our friend lindsay, that he had just fallen off a grainier. 

And to clairfy things, from someone who WAS on that train he fell off, of.

Tomas, and his brother were riding dirty faced.
Homegirl, and Homeboy (discression reasons, you don't know them, you don't need to know their names), were on the ass end of the grainier.
Tomas, climbed up, ran across, hung out with them on the other side.
Tomas, then climbed back up, and started running back over to the side him and his brother were on.
He however, didn't make it back over.
"Homegirl" told me, that she saw a white flash shortly after he climbed back up.
Apparently the last words, that were spoken from Tomas to them was.....I Love you, fuck yeah its your first train homegirl, see yall in baltimore, then he climbed back up.


----------



## Saidy (Jan 25, 2013)

Tomas and the rest of their crew at the time were a big inspiration to me as a traveler and as a musician. I met them in denver while they were busking and was in awe of the happiness that they eminated for blocks around. We smoked some dank and they invited me to a house party they were going to later.

For two days musicians poured in and out of the house, dank food was cooked, booze and culture was abundant. At one point the room was buzzing with conversations in three different languages. Every type of instrument was there. From harps to washboards to brass to stand up bass. At one point they were all jamming in harmony with a few people singing and I had to keep from crying. I didn't play at the time and wanted desperatly to be part of the music. Now I play the mando myself and will never forget the fun and acceptance that he and profane sass left in my life. Rip buddy


----------



## Jypsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Tomas singing Wayfaring Stranger is my favorite. Missing a fellow traveler & musician, my heart beats for you today Tomas.


----------



## LeonPataPerro (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi there, i know i come late, and my english is not the best. I am Mexican. I know Tomas when traveling in Chiapas (south mexico) round 2009-10. He was and amaizing person, and supersweet dude,really charismatic and autenthic. He have a really good comunication with locals in indigenous villages through his music, something is not so common with most of american travelers i met before. We stay in contact by email and he say me he will come back to mexico the year he die. I really was specting him. I never forget this friend. He was a really special person, and i miss him aswell i know he die as a trully free guy doing, what he love and expresing his love to the world, and thats something not to much people can say. For my aswell, was a important influence to travel, and to be the person i want to be... I met al lot of travelers here in Mexico and in Guatemala how know him, and the most of them can say the samething.


----------



## LeonPataPerro (Mar 10, 2021)

UPDATE. In 2019 I went to a meeting of ecopunks near Orizaba Veracruz and I found that many indigenous crusties played and sang the songs of profane sass and knew about tomas. It seemed very beautiful to remember this friend at that time.


----------



## Claus Andersen (Mar 29, 2021)

Nice music. Wish I had met the guy when he was still alive.


----------

